# Punck/Kick Bag Workouts



## runnerninja (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Can anybody suggest some good sessions/exercises I could do on the bag?

Been doing things like 3mins on/off punching, practicing my kicks but Im really lacking inspiration. Maybe its just because I never really used it before.

What you guys do?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 7, 2008)

How ya goin mate , these are things that i do on my heavy bag 

put on your gloves and go 30 seconds flat out followed by 30 seconds rest
repeat about 6 times

you can do same as above but with kicks .

this is a 360 degree drill i got from Krav Maga your supposed to do it on a person but i do it on the bag. 

Start off moving around the bag doing various hand strikes , punches , palm strikes , forearm strikes ,  imagining that there are arms sticking out that you have to control as well . Do 3 laps of the bag

Next do 3 laps of the bag only doing elbow strikes at all angles , up , down ,diagonal and horizontal

Next do kicks and knees , i have my bag on a rope so i can lower it , i'm a Wing Chun man we don't kick high , do that for 3 laps

The next 3 laps of the bag you go around as fast as you can putting it all together doing palm strikes , punches , forearm strikes ,ebows , kicks and knees make sure it all flows and imagine the human arms are still sticking out that have to be monitored when you strike.

I also practice very close range striking with my chest about 6 inches from the bag doing a burst of about 3 punches , accelerating them as much as i can.
You can also swing the bag and when it comes back you can step 45 degrees off line so that are practicing the footwork for avoiding a weapon attack . 
Just use your imagination mate theres lots of stuff you can do .


----------



## runnerninja (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers man. I'll try those.
Like the laps!


----------



## Mimir (Oct 8, 2008)

I was also going to suggest working around the bag.  Not only does this add a new dimension to the workout, but will also start you thinking about moving laterally instead of linerally when sparring.


----------

